# My boys are getting big :)



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Phew, this semester has nearly killed me, and I haven't been on in months... but I thought since it's finals week I'd take some time to share some pictures of my little guys 

Feel free to add any pictures to help me reduce my exam stress lol































Also, pay no attention to my ridiculousness in that third picture... I just though Lenny made a hilarious face and little arm motions.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I understand!!!!!!! I have four finals left... First one tomorrow  ask me if im ready haha... I've organic chemistry, cellular bio mechanisms, math... GUHH !!!

Here are some funny pic for you 
View attachment 99417
View attachment 99425
View attachment 99433
View attachment 99441



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ugh organic! Why is science so hard? I got micro, physiology and foodservice systems coming up. Luckily I'm done with all my math. Good luck!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Micro is my favorite subject.... Well, bacteriology anyways  if you need help lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Also, I figured you were in science... all science students are truly going insane, I think... The curriculum makers are are trying to kill us... Lol... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

But really! Micro is okay, and my buddy is a biochem major. I'm that one freak though that likes chemistry more than biology. Physiology is just torture, but at least I'm doing well  what major are you? I'm Human Nutrition even thought I basically have to take TONS of other random science classes


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I have two history's, one government, and a theatre lol.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ugh I feel ya. I have veterinarian technology and vet anatomy and physiology. It's going to be a rough few weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in a pre-med program... I pretty much have to take everything... I love the challenge; in the end it's rewarding.. But it's incredibly difficult !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Someone needs to explain the start centrifuge picture to me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I laughed at the third picture I'm sorry I loled but his face was halarious 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh no I lol'd too! he looks gassy and incapacitated x) All these medical students...I feel among friends  I'm just trying to keep my GPA where its at so I can fight for an internship and a spot at one of my school's graduate spots.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that's cool yea I have people who already ask me if I'm going to let people do an internship in my store and I understand the finals I mean I did the whole.fashion thing but then I was like eh Im tired of fabric but now in my spare I make rat hammocks then manage my little clothing shop

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

fisherr6 said:


> Oh no I lol'd too! he looks gassy and incapacitated x) All these medical students...I feel among friends  I'm just trying to keep my GPA where its at so I can fight for an internship and a spot at one of my school's graduate spots.


I love it, but the competition is steep, and for our degree to be useful, we need to keep a high gpa.... Whenever I get mad im like "I should have gone into engineering!! Damnit!!" 


I'm jut trying to keep my head on and study as much as humanly possible so that I can get a scholarship... My family is so tight right now , and I WANT to go to school next year lol ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I have an idea!!! Rat lovers study session!!! Hahahaha 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Or a study break lol


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL if anyone were in Detroit I'd be up for it ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Pshhh, North Carolina is close enough right?


----------

